# Acer Predator G3-605



## 1897J (9. Februar 2015)

Hallo,

ich will gerne diesen Rechner aufrüsten: Predator G3-605 | Desktop PCs ? Technische Daten und Bewertungen ? Acer

Ich hätte an eine neue Grafikkarte gedacht, die ich aktuelle Spiele auch in einer guten Auflösung und Frames spielen will.

Vielleicht noch den ein oder anderen Kühler einbauen.

Der PC wurde nur gekauft da ich ihn billig bekommen habe, würde sonst keinen fertig PC kaufen, da wurde mir schon überall abgeraten.

Ich habe hier auch ein paar Fotos gemacht.

Bin auf eure antworten gespannt.

Gruß

1897J

IMG_0760[1].JPG - directupload.net

IMG_0761[1].JPG - directupload.net

IMG_0776[1].JPG - directupload.net

http://i.gyazo.com/74c83a272c48d2e28ca175dd271758b9.png


----------



## Darius88 (9. Februar 2015)

Hy und Willkommen

Prozessor ist gut,Graka ist gut, vl nen bischen mehr Arbeitsspeicher in hinblick auf neuere Spiele allerdings auch nicht wirklich notwendig und wenn der PC größtenteils noch 
Original ist hast du mit dem Netzteil auch kein problem.

Im Großen und ganzen zwar kein High-End PC aber für ne gute Spiele Performance reicht der völlig,was ich an den nicht ganz vorhandene Daten so rausgelesen habe^^

Ne genaue Beschreibung vom Prozessor, RAM,Grafikkarte usw braucht man schon um weiterzuhelfen.
Die Fotos sind schön und gut aber erkennen kann man daran nicht was da jetzt genau verbaut ist.

Genaue beschreibung angeben=schnelle und effektive hilfe bekommen

mfg Darius


----------



## 1897J (9. Februar 2015)

Danke schon mal für deine Antwort.

Wo finde ich die genaue Beschreibung?

Ist mein erster PC


----------



## 1897J (9. Februar 2015)

So vielleicht? 

http://i.gyazo.com/29535f7d2785bd55c798cd75607c1682.png

http://i.gyazo.com/d1f4d4ae20269fb56c3bf7b828dad159.png

http://i.gyazo.com/c968b727d87908c68c068a70b3b1ea29.png

http://i.gyazo.com/d97868dbebd9cebbb6593592a1d50d7d.png


----------



## Darius88 (9. Februar 2015)

zb. mit Programme  wie  SiSoftware Sandra Lite oder CPU-Z da werden dir detailierte Angaben zur hardware angezeigt

aber auch der Geräte Manager unter: Computer/Systemsteuerung/Hardware/Geräte Manager zeigt dir genauere Daten über deine Hardware


----------



## Darius88 (9. Februar 2015)

1897J schrieb:


> So vielleicht?
> 
> http://i.gyazo.com/29535f7d2785bd55c798cd75607c1682.png
> 
> ...



nicht ganz aber immerhin  mal davon ab warum willst du aufrüsten?


----------



## 1897J (9. Februar 2015)

Weil der PC ziemlich laut ist ich denke mal wegen der Grafikkarte?

Ich kann nicht mal Bioshock Infinite auf Ultra spielen ich habe jede paar Minuten, Framedrops von 60 auf 25.


----------



## Darius88 (9. Februar 2015)

muss nicht immer an der Hardware liegen, vl is auch nur ein veralteter treiber drauf, also immer alles schön aktuell halten dann hast auch Spielspaß 

zur Geräuschentwicklung, weißt du den genau das es von der Graka kommt oder ist es eine vermutung? vl sind auch nur die lüfter verstaubt/verschmutz,reinigen wirkt auch wahre Wunder hin und wieder


----------



## XeT (9. Februar 2015)

Also das erste Problem ist der Boxed Kühler. Dieser kühlt ansich ausreichend für Normalbetrieb aber viel zu laut. Dann ist die 760 nicht sonderlich schnell und durch das ReferenzDesign auch nicht sonderlich leise leise. Was du nicht brauchst brauchst ist mehr Ram. Du wirst eine Graka CPU-Kühler und eher noch ein Netzteil brauchen.  Wenn du uns einen  Preisrahmen nennst können wir dir auch sagen womit du die beste Leistung erziehlst.


----------



## 1897J (9. Februar 2015)

400€ würde ich ausgeben habe ich mir gedacht.

Vielleicht auch noch 50€ mehr.


----------



## 1897J (9. Februar 2015)

Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## 1897J (10. Februar 2015)

Wirklich keiner da der mir helfen kann?


----------



## Whoosaa (10. Februar 2015)

Das Netzteil hat einen Acer-eigenen 12-pin Connector für's Mainboard, den Netzteile, die du im Laden kaufen kannst, nicht haben. Keiner hier wird dir aber eine neue Grafikkarte empfehlen, ohne nicht auch ein anständiges Netzteil dafür verwenden zu können, weil keiner weiß, was in diesen OEM-Netzteilen drin ist, und wann sie dir um die Ohren fliegen. Neukauf wäre also fällig für: Mainboard, Netzteil, Grafikkarte. Dann ist fraglich, ob das Mainboard Standard-Maße hat, oder auch nicht - neues Gehäuse wäre dann auch fällig.

Es gibt Gründe, warum von Fertig-PCs abgeraten wird, und die sind nicht nur finanzieller Natur.


----------



## 1897J (10. Februar 2015)

Ich habe in nur gekauft weil er mich  460€ gekostet hat.

Wo finde ich die Maße vom Mainboard? Muss ich es selber messen?


----------



## Whoosaa (10. Februar 2015)

Wahrscheinlich ja. Hier findest du eine Übersicht, wenn du Glück hast, hast du ein Micro-ATX-Board: ATX-Format - Wikipedia.
Ansonsten könnte auch der Mainboard-Name hilfreich sein, steht auch in CPU-Z.


----------



## 1897J (10. Februar 2015)

http://i.gyazo.com/cc7e60fddcbd562bf98fa8c6c7b44326.png

Das hier?


----------



## Whoosaa (10. Februar 2015)

Ist Micro-ATX. Sowas könntest du dir bspw. zulegen:

1 x Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-00-40G)
1 x ASRock H97M Pro4 (90-MXGTA0-A0UAYZ)
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO (84000000106)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power 10 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-500W/BN231)

Micro-ATX Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Dazu noch 1-2 Lüfter, einen vorne unten rein, wenn da einer hin passt, einen hinten ans Lüftungsgitter. Je nachdem, welche Größen da hin können, müsstest du messen. Be quiet!, Nanoxia, Noiseblocker, da gibt's genug Auswahl.
Optional noch die Tri-X auf die Vapor-X upgraden, und/oder das Netzteil mit Kabelmanagement für 5€ mehr.


----------



## 1897J (10. Februar 2015)

Ok danke dir für deine Hilfe.


----------



## steffen2891 (10. Februar 2015)

wenn du da noch 400 euro reinsteckst war das der volle Flop kauf, weil man für 800 Euro was anständiges hätte bauen können... 

Grafikkarte kannst ja versuchen eine zu kaufen, die weniger oder nicht mehr braucht als die 760 im Standard Design.


----------



## Whoosaa (10. Februar 2015)

Warum? Für insgesamt 850€ ist das doch nicht so schlecht.. i7-4770, 128GB SSD, 2TB HDD, R9 290, E10-500W.. passt doch.


----------



## 1897J (10. Februar 2015)

Wäre eine Nvidia Grafikkarte nicht besser? Oder ist es zum zocken egal?


----------



## Whoosaa (10. Februar 2015)

Warum sollte sie? R9 290 und GTX 970 sind exakt gleichauf.


----------



## 1897J (10. Februar 2015)

Ok alles klar wollte mich nochmal vergewissern.


----------



## Whoosaa (10. Februar 2015)

Kein Ding. Halt uns auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## 1897J (10. Februar 2015)

Mach ich


----------



## lozux (10. Februar 2015)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Warum? Für insgesamt 850€ ist das doch nicht so schlecht.. i7-4770, 128GB SSD, 2TB HDD, R9 290, E10-500W.. passt doch.


und die 760 kann man wie auch das mainboard noch verkaufen, war also kein schlechter Deal.


----------



## Whoosaa (10. Februar 2015)

Ich bezweifele, dass an dem OEM-Board großes Interesse besteht.^^ Versuchen kann man es. Die 760 sollte aber auf jeden Fall für 100+€ weggehen.


----------



## 1897J (10. Februar 2015)

Am besten bei Ebay verkaufen oder?


----------



## Whoosaa (10. Februar 2015)

Eigentlich egal. Hauptsache, guter Preis.^^ Ebay bietet sich natürlich an.


----------

